# Is it my system? Serious slow down for over a week, now.



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Title says it pretty much. For over a week now, the connection to SOTW has been just horrible during the daylight hours. Am I having a problem I need to look elsewhere for answers to or is it SOTW? Thanks


FWIW - this is both on Firefox and IE and other web sites are not affected.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

This is a forum related issue. I visit other Vbulletin sites, and none have been slowing down like SOTW. Every response, search, quick response, and edit takes me to another page before sending me to where I belong. I think that this is the root cause of the problem, but I'm no web tech.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Same here Gary.
I used to blame it on being out in the boonies and having dial-up.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, the server has been telling me it's been awfully busy lately. However, it also very politely tells me to try again later.


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

It's not your system gary.
Sotw has been sluggish and has operated in a compromised fashion for months.
Navigating at peak times is impossible and the clear distinction of what are peak times has blurred to include almost anytime of the day now.
The forum becomes inoperable.

I have to get off and try again later.
Carl has threads about it.

I have typed this message twice, in my attempt to post it ,due to sotw freezing.


----------



## NyNe143 (Dec 27, 2007)

Too much sax porn on your computer maybe? JK, it is this forum.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

I bet Gary's system is what is causing it! His use of umlauts on occasion is probably at the root of all of this.

:shock::TGNCHK:


----------



## Jorns Bergenson (Feb 4, 2003)

I used to vist the forum daily. Now, its more like once at week. Even then I don't get the chance to read many threads before I get frustrated and leave. Time is too valuable. I hope the problems get ironed out.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

bandmommy said:


> Same here Gary.
> I used to blame it on being out in the boonies and having dial-up.


Ah, so you're also a member of the 56k club? A dial-up modem makes surfing youtube fun, doesn't it? I don't know about you, but I think these other cats just have to learn themselves some patience.

This is all just a petition against the new forum features. You people are just standing in the way of progress!!! :TGNCHK: :TGNCHK: :TGNCHK:


----------



## Jorns Bergenson (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow. It just took 3 minutes from the time I hit "Post Quick Reply" to getting the thread back up again.

Best wishes to Harry and SOTW. I hope you get to the bottom of this soon.


----------



## AntonVonWebern (Mar 14, 2008)

I think it's something to do with Jorns's post count (currently 666.)


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I think with vBulletin, the more features you have enabled the slower it can be.

I'm finding the same thing with SOTW, it is very frustrating, I've even lost posts thinking they have been submitted (and then blamed the mods for deleting them).

I too hope it can be sorted soon.


----------



## Jorns Bergenson (Feb 4, 2003)

I just tried to respond to SA80's comment about getting patience and got a "server too busy" error. I really hope things get worked out. Maybe I'll try again next week. Good luck everyone!


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I'll wager that I won't get through two more forums before I'm frozen/slowed out.

Irregularities on SOTW are normal for me, I don't even bother complaining anymore.

Maybe if we get rid of advertisers, start having fund drives and pay SaxPics to come back....


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

There has been some irregularities or unexplained peaks in load daily.
I have tried to find reasons for that but no good explanations found. 

Another, perhaps less elegant way, to solve problems is the brute force; just add a more powerful server? I will get to that on Monday. Now there is a rare occasion in Scandinavia: a four-day long weekend.


----------



## Rackety Sax (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks Harri. I've been meaning to post about this for a while but every time I tried the forum was too slow. :twisted:


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

It's been good for me for the past month or two, actually. The only problem is what SA80 describes. What ever I want to do, like search or reply, the forum does, but there's the redirect message.


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

I used to have the slowdown only at 10 p.m. CET but now it can be anytime of the day even in what is the middle of the night in the USA when most of the SOTW membership is offline. All the same problems of post not uploaded or lost, slowdowns in uploading, the strange new re-direct messages for search and posting, and the Server too busy try again later message. I figured it was due to increased membership or increased lurker presence because SOTW has become more well known worldwide.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

SuperAction80 said:


> bandmommy said:
> 
> 
> > Same here Gary.
> ...


I don't even bother trying to surf youtube any more. I've waited as long as an hour for something to load, then have the system time out.
Upload a clip...Yeah, Right...It ain't gonna happen.

It's not that bad here....Yet. :twisted:


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, I'm going in, for the third try today.

Wish me luck.



Harri Rautiainen said:


> There has been some irregularities or unexplained peaks in load daily.
> I have tried to find reasons for that but no good explanations found.
> 
> Another, perhaps less elegant way, to solve problems is the brute force; just add a more powerful server? I will get to that on Monday. Now there is a rare occasion in Scandinavia: a four-day long weekend.


Brute force sounds like it's worth a shot; this is a very large message board, with lots of members.


----------



## tritonefunc (Oct 30, 2008)

chitownjazz said:


> Thanks Harri. I've been meaning to post about this for a while but every time I tried the forum was too slow. :twisted:


Same Story here.......... very frustrating and discourages me from posting and/or viewing

All the best


----------

